# SR power steering pump



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

If u have not personally done the SR swap please do not respond to this thread, yes i have searched and i can not find the answer to my question. Also, srswap.com is not helpful.
yes i know this could have gone in the SR section, but i can hopefully get a quicker response in this one.
Im in the process of an SR swap in my 92' and the KA power steering pump mount doesnt fit on the motor. i keep reading that the KA pump will bolt right on but mine wont. The KA pump will kinda fit the SR bracket but i wont line up with the rest of the belts. I might just be retarded and looking at it a wierd way but i dont see how its possible. Any hints?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i haven't done a sr swap but i'm gonna reply anyways 

maybe you could take pictures so that we can have a visual


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what's wrong with the SR power steering pump anyways?


----------

